# Fighting Hurts



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Surprised this hasnt been mentioned before, i missed it (probably becasue it was on Nuts TV)

Bloody aweful show IMHO, but Thor is one of our members (yetiman) so good on you Thor for giving it a go


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

hmmm.

just watched the dude with the broken leg on one of the other vids with it. more than very nasty.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

HAHA! Thor, brilliant mate...smash that ****ing bastard in!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

TERRIBLE show btw. Funny as f**k though..the guy who said he was a boxer! "background in boxing" and then starts punching the dummy...like a dummy!

At least it re-assures me that I'm better than a lot of mongs and I don't even fight MMA.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Man i should have gone and done that i might have had a good chance. Thor brilliant mate


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> Man i should have gone and done that i might have had a good chance. Thor brilliant mate


I got the impression from that show they were looking for guys who were a litle "comedic" you know, some guys they could mold into their own, one or two who had some skills where accepted on the show but in my eyes most of them where newbies tot he sport or in one way or another comedians.

I didn't take the show seriously, if i took it seriously it would be an awful show, the three judges the dude who owns cage rage, i just cannot believe hes actually like that in real life, people tell me who've met him he is actually like that, but hey... ****in weirdo needs quieting


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

apparently people where getting turned away for being 'Too Good'!!!


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

I learnt a lot from going to that show. It will be nice to see my self in a years time, can look back at this and thing what a nob I was... Some one called me a fat windmiller on another site lol, good times


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

TOP BLOKE THOR...THOSE JUDGES WHERE A JOKE...think you are better off staying away that show looks like a bunch of toss.

Althought did laugh lots when then the guy being scary shouted "****ING BALDY BASTARRRRRdddd" lmfao.:laugh::happy:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Watched it last night. It was terrible. It def has something though. I think dod is on to a winner with this one. Car crash tv. Not my cuppa but will be many other's.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> I got the impression from that show they were looking for guys who were a litle "comedic" you know, some guys they could mold into their own, one or two who had some skills where accepted on the show but in my eyes most of them where newbies tot he sport or in one way or another comedians.
> 
> I didn't take the show seriously, if i took it seriously it would be an awful show, the three judges the dude who owns cage rage, i just cannot believe hes actually like that in real life, people tell me who've met him he is actually like that, but hey... ****in weirdo needs quieting


I know what you mean mate. Seems like they are looking for a character more than a successful and skillful fighter you know.


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

I watched this the otehr night and thought it was a spoof. I literally wet myself watching some of the guys. It was morbid curiousity more than anything else. I mean this giant fat dude came on, and was like "yeah i fight every friday and saturday and get nicked, so this seems a better idea " (not an exact transcript by me, mind) and then proceeded to 'blow up' after throwing 2 terrible punches at a downed punchbag! I kinda expected a Harry Hill commetary to pop up.

Seriously though i think shows like this are going to do MMA more harm than good as they were promoting it like an unliscensed tear up and asking guys to act like psycho's etc. MMA has moved along way since this interpretation of it (early-mid nineties) and it just think the prospect of seeing aload of 'friday night' bashers going out there and clumping each other, gives it the wrong spectacle. UFCS's UFC does it well, this will just eb an embarrassment and must see tv, the kinda way X-Factor auditions are!!!


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh and the way they'd obviously unscrewed the 'slam man' thingy, so it flew off at the first blow for certain people to build them up, was comical.

Seriously this is gonna be funny stuff.

No way is this a serious competition though, as some of the x-factor style auditionees were rediculous, and shows how deluded some pub brawlers are. They have a stella fuelled scrap on a friday and all of a sudden there Fedor (tho they probably dont know who they are), and think they can do (and i quote) "that UFC stuff".

Now to show how serious this sh*t is, i think it'd be great to have them thrown it with the likes of Cro Cop as there audtion and just watch all these 'hardmen' get tooled and dragged out crying!!


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

You know I really wish they would of had someone there with so I could of rolled with them. I would of loved to use my ground game on them. I admit my stand up is piss poor, I have a lot of power in certain punch's but my game is ground game ) I learnt from it though and it has spurred me on to train harder.


----------



## bricktop (Aug 15, 2008)

i went to this audition, and i can safey say that i didnt have to do half the things that most of the muggs had to do!!! i think they must have been taking the piss outta alot of guys, squaring up to the judges so 'dod' could shoot his mouth off, laughing at guys nervous in front of the cameras,i reckon that guy should have been able to push out 50 push ups though, i think they must have produced the first show likje the xfator so that it draws people in, (no sob stories with shit boyszone songs in the background)

my audition went like this: walked down the stairs, stood on the mat, talked to them about me and my background, asked if i could knock down the dummy as fast as possible, i knocked it down in 3, jab cross left hook, they said can you do that again.. took about 8 shots and got it down again, they asked me to pick up the teardrop bag and slam it 3 times, and then 30 seconds ground and pound, a couple more questions and that was it, 1 week later got a call saying, i was everything the judges wanted but i was in the hevywieght and they wanted light heavywieght, thats fair i guess,

i am going watch the some of the rest of the shows as i would like to see intense training for 8 weeks to a pro training, lol.

for an amauter to be propelled into the spotlight could be good or bad for their careers, but good luck to the winner


----------



## glenntipton (Oct 9, 2008)

You know what Thor its probly another keyboard warrior who said that who doesnt even train fairplay for even stepping up bro


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Fighting hurt's last night, 11 oct. I thought it was a good show last night. They didnt point out in the first program that they were actually picking some potential fighter's. They just made every one look foolish.

Now the program has progressed, i can see that DOD has found guy's with good abilities.

Good program.


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

Considering you had only been training for 6 months in MMA i thought you done well and had the nuts to get up and give it a go. I am no expert in MMA| but i do know a fighter with heart and you seemed to me to at lerast have the heart dont ever lose it it could be the thin line between success and defeat in the future. GL M8 i hiope to see you on the screen soon.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Just watched the semi's. Not a bad program after the odd premier show.

One very bizarre thing though. They had a vote to lose one of the fighter's. It was the figter's voting.So obviously they all voted for the best fighter off..surely , its the best fighter that the program is looking for.


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Adam King said:


> Considering you had only been training for 6 months in MMA i thought you done well and had the nuts to get up and give it a go. I am no expert in MMA| but i do know a fighter with heart and you seemed to me to at lerast have the heart dont ever lose it it could be the thin line between success and defeat in the future. GL M8 i hiope to see you on the screen soon.


Thanks a lot for the kind comments mate, I am training harder than ever at the moment, looking to enter the cage in Feb as a novice in a amateur tournament, 1x4 min round with 16 oz gloves, no elbows! So I am trying to drop another 14k at least before then!

Thanks again


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Yetiman said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind comments mate, I am training harder than ever at the moment, looking to enter the cage in Feb as a novice in a amateur tournament, 1x4 min round with 16 oz gloves, no elbows! So I am trying to drop another 14k at least before then!
> 
> Thanks again


sweet man keep up the hard work and good luck wi the comp hope u do well, let us know how u go on


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

am i right in thinking that the next episode is next week and that the finals are on the 1st of november i.e before the semis have been aired?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Rodders said:


> am i right in thinking that the next episode is next week and that the finals are on the 1st of november i.e before the semis have been aired?


semi's were on wednesday night!!

final on sat... if u aint seen the semi's i wont spoil it 4 u


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Seen evry episode except wednesday nights, missed it and forgot to sky+ it.

So if the finale is on at is this broadcast on nutstv on at aswell?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> So if the finale is on at is this broadcast on nutstv on at aswell?


Yeah man http://www.nuts.tv/editorial/fights/fighting-hurts.htm


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Ive seen it listed but never realy gave it a chance seeing as its Cage Rage and nowadays they seem on a big slump. Actualy, i have no idea whats up with them and all the other orgs bought up by Pro Elite...

But it just seems a bit tired to try and copy TUF, especialy when the end prize isnt anywhere near as a big of a deal.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

djkt said:


> semi's were on wednesday night!!
> 
> final on sat... if u aint seen the semi's i wont spoil it 4 u


thanks


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Did anyone else think last night was a bit crap???


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Abit, but then thats cage rage 4 u! lol


----------

